# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  از حسابان و دیفرانسیل متنفرم

## kordali

سلام رفقا
من ریاضی 93 شرکت کردم رتبه شد 16 هزار
یعنی اونی که تخمین رتبه قلمچی زده بود دقیقا همین بود تخمین رتبش هاا نه آزمون
موندم برا 94 ولی بازم می بینم نمیتونم تو ریاضیات تست بزنم
الآن به یه نتیجه رسیدم من دوستم رتبش شد 12 هزار دبیری ریاضی فرهنیگان قبول شد ریاضی 10 درصد زده بود.
من تو تخمین رتبه زدم 
عمومی ها 50
فیزیک 40
شیمی 60
اینا رو میتونم کسب کنم ریاضیاتم نزنم رتبم میشه زیر 6 هزار
من میخوام رتبه م بشه زیر 8 هزار سال دیگه
حالا میخوام به جاش هندسه تحلیلی فصل 1و2و3
گسسته و جبر بخونم
چون جزء صحیح و مثلثات و این مزخرفات رو نداره!!!!
بنظرتون ریاضی بازم شرکت کنم یا برم انسانی؟ بخاطر فرار از ریاضی
شما کمکم کنید.

----------


## khatereh 2

شیمی امسال که خیلی بدتر از ریاضی اش بود. می تونی 60 بیاری؟؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  بری دانشگاه باید همشو بخونی :yahoo (21):

----------


## kordali

منظورتون من میخوام تربیت معلم قبول بشم
امسال فیزیک و شیمی 20 زدم

----------


## Mohammad. N

> شیمی امسال که خیلی بدتر از ریاضی اش بود. می تونی 60 بیاری؟؟




خدا وکیلی شیمی امسال تو بد ترین حالتش اگه خوب خونده بودی باید بالای 60 میزدی، من نمیدونم کجاش سخت بود این شیمی!

----------


## Al I

کردعلی  :Yahoo (20):  بشین همشو بخون نگو از این متنفرم از اون متنفرم 
موفقیت که با تنفر جور در نمیاد
  در بیابان گر به شوق کعبه خواهی زد قدم ، سرزنش ها گر کند خار مغیلان غم مخور  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hossein1377

> منظورتون من میخوام تربیت معلم قبول بشم
> امسال فیزیک و شیمی 20 زدم


عزیزِ دل ، شما که میخوای معلم ریاضی بشی باید اینا رو با عشق بخونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsane-IN

میخوای معلم بشی بعد از دیفرانسیل و حسابان متنفری؟!؟!؟!
به قوله استاد دیفمون
یه درخت داریم به اسمه درخت دانش
تنه ی درخت دیفرانسیله  :Yahoo (21): 
Base ریاضیه کامل

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

بجای اینکه از ریاضی فرار کنی،باهاش ارتباط برقرار کن
کتاب آموزش و تست هم که ماشالله تو بازار پره
مطمئن باش نتیجه میگیری

----------


## khatereh 2

> خدا وکیلی شیمی امسال تو بد ترین حالتش اگه خوب خونده بودی باید بالای 60 میزدی، من نمیدونم کجاش سخت بود این شیمی!


محاسباتش که هیچ ربطی به شیمی نداشت...... شما می تونستی تو اون زمان کم اون حجم محاسبات رو انجام بدی؟؟؟؟!!!!1! . مسایل شیمی غیر متعارف بود.

----------


## sahel.

ولی من از گسسته و هندسه متنفرم مخصوصا گسسته  :Yahoo (114):  :Y (666):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

شیمی امسال مسخره بود
خاک بر سر اون طراحش
همه معلما هم اعصابشون خورد بود آخه این چه وضعشه

----------


## khatereh 2

> شیمی امسال مسخره بود
> خاک بر سر اون طراحش
> همه معلما هم اعصابشون خورد بود آخه این چه وضعشه


افرین. نمی خواست شیمی رو بسنجه . می خواست اذیت کنه.

----------


## kordali

> عزیزِ دل ، شما که میخوای معلم ریاضی بشی باید اینا رو با عشق بخونی


 نه من میخوام علوم تربیتی قبول بشم معلم دبستان

----------


## hossein1377

> نه من میخوام علوم تربیتی قبول بشم معلم دبستان


آموزش ابتدایی رو نباید بخونی ؟؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> نه من میخوام علوم تربیتی قبول بشم معلم دبستان


ریاضی دبستان جدیدا پر گسسته شده مخصوصا آمار و احتمال

----------


## mahmoud.n

شیمی امسال از بچه ها امتحان نگرفتن
انتقام گرفتن

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام رفقا
> من ریاضی 93 شرکت کردم رتبه شد 16 هزار
> یعنی اونی که تخمین رتبه قلمچی زده بود دقیقا همین بود تخمین رتبش هاا نه آزمون
> موندم برا 94 ولی بازم می بینم نمیتونم تو ریاضیات تست بزنم
> الآن به یه نتیجه رسیدم من دوستم رتبش شد 12 هزار دبیری ریاضی فرهنیگان قبول شد ریاضی 10 درصد زده بود.
> من تو تخمین رتبه زدم 
> عمومی ها 50
> فیزیک 40
> شیمی 60
> ...


دادا اگه میخوای بری انسانی به این هم توجه کن که تو یه سال باید درس 3تا از پایه هایی که تا به حال باهاشون آشنا نبودی رو بای خیلی توپ بخونی ، البته برو دنبال علاقه ات

----------


## Afsane-IN

> ولی من از گسسته و هندسه متنفرم مخصوصا گسسته


واي ولي من عاشقه هندسه و گسسته ام 
من نميفمم شما چطور رشته رياضي هستين  :Yahoo (21): 

من به شخصه عاشقه همه درساي رياضي ام
آدم بايد انقد عاشق باشه بره رشته ي رياضي
نه اينقد بي علاقه

----------


## Majid-VZ

> واي ولي من عاشقه هندسه و گسسته ام 
> من نميفمم شما چطور رشته رياضي هستين 
> 
> من به شخصه عاشقه همه درساي رياضي ام
> آدم بايد انقد عاشق باشه بره رشته ي رياضي
> نه اينقد بي علاقه


آره ، دقیقا .
منم مثل شمام.

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

اول از همه 
عنوان تایپیکت داره حلقمو نوازش میده....
ببین دوست من به نظرم بهترین کار اینه که رشتتو عوض کنی
مطمئن باش اگه بری دنبال علاقت ضرر نمیکنی...
ولی خب اگه مصممی باید تو دروس عمومی شدیدا جبران کنی
من یه دوستی داشتم تو کنکور امسال با بالا زدن دروس عمومی
رتبش شد 295 ریاضی
ولی درسهای عمومیش واقعا خوب بود و تو کنکور منحصرا زبان امسال
هم رتبه ی چهل رو بدست آورد....

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اول از همه 
عنوان تایپیکت داره حلقمو نوازش میده....
ببین دوست من به نظرم بهترین کار اینه که رشتتو عوض کنی
مطمئن باش اگه بری دنبال علاقت ضرر نمیکنی...
ولی خب اگه مصممی باید تو دروس عمومی شدیدا جبران کنی
من یه دوستی داشتم تو کنکور امسال با بالا زدن دروس عمومی
رتبش شد 295 ریاضی
ولی درسهای عمومیش واقعا خوب بود و تو کنکور منحصرا زبان امسال
هم رتبه ی چهل رو بدست آورد....

----------


## mahmoud.n

> واي ولي من عاشقه هندسه و گسسته ام 
> من نميفمم شما چطور رشته رياضي هستين 
> 
> من به شخصه عاشقه همه درساي رياضي ام
> آدم بايد انقد عاشق باشه بره رشته ي رياضي
> نه اينقد بي علاقه



بله من خودمم عاشق ریاضی هستم.مخصوصن گسسته دیف هم که آسونه به نسبت گسسته

هندسه تحلیلی هم خوبه چون بیشتر از اون جنبه ی هندسی فاصله میگیره و جبری میشه

هندسهایه هم که از همشون شیرین تره :Yahoo (31):  انقد شیرین که خیلی وقتا دل آدمو میزنه

علاقه یه چیزه ولی توانایی یه چیز دیگس.

منم به شخصه عاشق اینم که خلبان هواپیما باشم

ولی نمیتونم.

آیا واقعن تو همونقدر که عاشق هندسه هستی توانایی حلتم بالاس؟!

----------


## sahel.

> واي ولي من عاشقه هندسه و گسسته ام 
> من نميفمم شما چطور رشته رياضي هستين 
> 
> من به شخصه عاشقه همه درساي رياضي ام
> آدم بايد انقد عاشق باشه بره رشته ي رياضي
> نه اينقد بي علاقه


اخه من عاشق فیزیک بودم رفتم  رشته ریاضی 
در ضمن خیلی دیفرانسیل و حسابان و دوست دارم ولی از هندسه و گسسته بدم میومد

بعدش من  رشته تجربی کنکور ریاضی دادم   باید همه ی این درسارو خودم میخوندم بدون معلم

----------


## Afsane-IN

> بله من خودمم عاشق ریاضی هستم.مخصوصن گسسته دیف هم که آسونه به نسبت گسسته
> 
> هندسه تحلیلی هم خوبه چون بیشتر از اون جنبه ی هندسی فاصله میگیره و جبری میشه
> 
> هندسهایه هم که از همشون شیرین تره انقد شیرین که خیلی وقتا دل آدمو میزنه
> 
> علاقه یه چیزه ولی توانایی یه چیز دیگس.
> 
> منم به شخصه عاشق اینم که خلبان هواپیما باشم
> ...


بله 
البته درست نيست تعريف از خود
اما تو همه ي درسا تواناييم بالاست
جز فصل حركت شناسي فيزيك  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
ك اونم با تمرين درست ميه ايشالا

----------


## mahmoud.n

پس من یه چن تا سوال هندسه پایه دارم
بپرسم جواب میدی؟!

----------


## sahel.

> بله 
> البته درست نيست تعريف از خود
> اما تو همه ي درسا تواناييم بالاست
> جز فصل حركت شناسي فيزيك 
> ك اونم با تمرين درست ميه ايشالا


ولی ب نظر من فصل حرکت راحت ترینشههههههههه

----------


## mahmoud.n

راحت ترین برای کسی که تحلیل خوبی داره بفهمی از چه راهی حل میشه مساله.

----------


## Afsane-IN

> پس من یه چن تا سوال هندسه پایه دارم
> بپرسم جواب میدی؟!


فعلا ک هندسه پایه رو شروع نکردم
فقط فصل 1 هندسه 1 رو تست زدم 
در مورد چه مبحثیه سوالت؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> ولی ب نظر من فصل حرکت راحت ترینشههههههههه


اگه واست راحته ک آفرین
فقط نمیدونم شما چه تستایی زدی
چون تستایی ک تو جزوه ی استاده ماس 3 برابر سخت تر از نشر الگوئه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahel.

> اگه واست راحته ک آفرین
> فقط نمیدونم شما چه تستایی زدی
> چون تستایی ک تو جزوه ی استاده ماس 3 برابر سخت تر از نشر الگوئه


نیدونم ما جوکار میزدیم 
ولی سوالای دبیر ما ک دبیر نمونه شهر بود سطح کنکور بود معلم خیلی خوبی بود خدا خیرش بده

----------


## mahmoud.n

> فعلا ک هندسه پایه رو شروع نکردم
> فقط فصل 1 هندسه 1 رو تست زدم 
> در مورد چه مبحثیه سوالت؟


تو از هر مبحثی که بگی من تو هندسه پایه مشکل دارم 
از همون فصل اول ازت بپرسم؟!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نیدونم ما جوکار میزدیم 
> ولی سوالای دبیر ما ک دبیر نمونه شهر بود سطح کنکور بود معلم خیلی خوبی بود خدا خیرش بده


معلم مام خوب بود سال دوم
ولی مشکل اینه ک من سال دوم اصن درس نمیخوندم=))
الانم استاده کنکورمون سوالاش پیرمون کرده
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahel.

> معلم مام خوب بود سال دوم
> ولی مشکل اینه ک من سال دوم اصن درس نمیخوندم=))
> الانم استاده کنکورمون سوالاش پیرمون کرده


خب یعنی امسال پیشی شما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منم معلم سال دوممون خیلی بد درس میداد اصلا از درساش چیزی نفهمیدم ولی معلم پیشمون خیلی خوب درس میداد حرکت فصل اول و خوب توضیح داد تازه سال دومم برامون مرور کرد که همه چیزو یاد گرفتیم وای اگه این دبیر نبود هیچی از فیزیک دوم نمیفهمیدیم

----------


## Afsane-IN

> تو از هر مبحثی که بگی من تو هندسه پایه مشکل دارم 
> از همون فصل اول ازت بپرسم؟!


بپرس

----------


## mahmoud.n

آقا موضوع رو تحریف نکنید انقد فخر نفروشید با معلماتون
برید از معلماتون بپرسین مهندس صدیقی کیه؟
هی نمیخوام اسم ببرم نمیزارن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خب یعنی امسال پیشی شما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منم معلم سال دوممون خیلی بد درس میداد اصلا از درساش چیزی نفهمیدم ولی معلم پیشمون خیلی خوب درس میداد حرکت فصل اول و خوب توضیح داد تازه سال دومم برامون مرور کرد که همه چیزو یاد گرفتیم وای اگه این دبیر نبود هیچی از فیزیک دوم نمیفهمیدیم


آره من الان پیشم
خداروشکر

----------


## Afsane-IN

> آقا موضوع رو تحریف نکنید انقد فخر نفروشید با معلماتون
> برید از معلماتون بپرسین مهندس صدیقی کیه؟
> هی نمیخوام اسم ببرم نمیزارن


آقا کاری نکن تک تکه معلمامو اینجا برات اسم ببرما  :Yahoo (94): 
الان یکی از مدیرا میاد همه این پستارو پاک میکنه خخخخ

----------


## sahel.

> آره من الان پیشم
> خداروشکر


پس ان شاء الله یه دبیر خوب داشته باشی واقعا دبیر خوب یه نعمته خدا عمرشون بده 
ب دبیرتون بگید یه مرور روی درس دوم داشته باشه بعد پیشو شروع کنه

----------


## Afsane-IN

> پس ان شاء الله یه دبیر خوب داشته باشی واقعا دبیر خوب یه نعمته خدا عمرشون بده 
> ب دبیرتون بگید یه مرور روی درس دوم داشته باشه بعد پیشو شروع کنه


دبیر نیس استاده  :Yahoo (94): 
استادمون حرکت شناسی رو ک درس داد از دوم شروع کرد دیگه رسید به ساله چهارم

----------


## sahel.

> دبیر نیس استاده 
> استادمون حرکت شناسی رو ک درس داد از دوم شروع کرد دیگه رسید به ساله چهارم


مگه مدرسه ها شروع شده ؟
کلاس تابستونی براتون گذاشته بود 
برا ما عید گذاشتن 
یه راه حلایی میداد سوال 6 دقیقه ای و تو 30 ثانیه میشد حل کرد حیف  من سال دوم زیاد برا درس مایه نذاشتم تغییر رشته بهم ریخته بوددم

----------


## Afsane-IN

> مگه مدرسه ها شروع شده ؟
> کلاس تابستونی براتون گذاشته بود 
> برا ما عید گذاشتن 
> یه راه حلایی میداد سوال 6 دقیقه ای و تو 30 ثانیه میشد حل کرد حیف  من سال دوم زیاد برا درس مایه نذاشتم تغییر رشته بهم ریخته بوددم


من امسال از 14 تیر مدرسه میرفتم 
5 روز در هفته
تغییر رشته؟
مگه از اول ریاضی نبودی

----------


## sahel.

> من امسال از 14 تیر مدرسه میرفتم 
> 5 روز در هفته
> تغییر رشته؟
> مگه از اول ریاضی نبودی


نه عزیز سال اول کنکور تجربی دادم سال بعد کنکور ریاضی 
از اول ریاضی و دوس داشتم نرفتم دیگه قسمت نشد برم سال چهارم میخواستم کنکور ریاضی کنکور بدم ترسیدم نتونم دو تا رشته رو با هم بخونم چون مجبور بودم دروسشو پاس کنم 
بعد سال دوم خودم درس خوندم و کنکور دادم

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نه عزیز سال اول کنکور تجربی دادم سال بعد کنکور ریاضی 
> از اول ریاضی و دوس داشتم نرفتم دیگه قسمت نشد برم سال چهارم میخواستم کنکور ریاضی کنکور بدم ترسیدم نتونم دو تا رشته رو با هم بخونم چون مجبور بودم دروسشو پاس کنم 
> بعد سال دوم خودم درس خوندم و کنکور دادم


آهان
اوه چه دشواری ای
موفق باشی^_^

----------


## sahel.

> آهان
> اوه چه دشواری ای
> موفق باشی^_^


ممنون ولی بخیر گذشت حالا دیگه تموم شده کنکور و دادیم رفت 
شمام موفق باشی

----------


## mahmoud.n

> دبیر نیس استاده 
> استادمون حرکت شناسی رو ک درس داد از دوم شروع کرد دیگه رسید به ساله چهارم


میدونی به چه کسی میگن استاد؟!
اصن باید چه ویژگی هایی داشته باشه؟!
الکی که نیس با استاد گفتن به هر دبیری زحمتی رو که یه استاد کشیده تا اسسستتتاد بشه نادیده نگیریم.

تست دادم که از تشریحی راحت تر باشه.
تالیفی هم نیست که بگی استاندارد کنکور نیست
آزادم نیست که بگی سوالاش عتیقس سراسری
مال ده سال پیشم نیس که بگی اونوخ سخت میگرفتن
حالا این تو واینم سوال ببینم چه میکنی؟
ولی خدا وکیلی خودت حل کنی.
امیدوارم خطمم بتونی بخونی
https://www.mediafire.com/?18a3bb3nfbbc40c

----------


## Afsane-IN

> میدونی به چه کسی میگن استاد؟!
> اصن باید چه ویژگی هایی داشته باشه؟!
> الکی که نیس با استاد گفتن به هر دبیری زحمتی رو که یه استاد کشیده تا اسسستتتاد بشه نادیده نگیریم.
> 
> تست دادم که از تشریحی راحت تر باشه.
> تالیفی هم نیست که بگی استاندارد کنکور نیست
> آزادم نیست که بگی سوالاش عتیقس سراسری
> مال ده سال پیشم نیس که بگی اونوخ سخت میگرفتن
> حالا این تو واینم سوال ببینم چه میکنی؟
> ...


استاده انر‍‍ژي اتميه 
اين لينكت وا نميشه
نميدونم سرعت من خيلي پايينه يا لينك تو خرابه  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه عكسه اينجا آپ كن
8pic.ir

----------


## mahmoud.n

> استاده انر‍‍ژي اتميه 
> اين لينكت وا نميشه
> نميدونم سرعت من خيلي پايينه يا لينك تو خرابه 
> اگه عكسه اينجا آپ كن
> 8pic.ir


باز گفتی استاد.وقتی یکی حداقل 18 سال عمرشو میزاره تو دانشگاه تا استاد تمام بشه باید مشکل ژنتیکی داشته باشه که دبیرستان درس بده.
اسمم نبر اسم میبرم.
لینک منم درسته سرعت تو خرابه
عکسم نبود عکس شد.
http://8pic.ir/images/lpcy5u2b8pmwfboy3si1.jpg

----------


## Afsane-IN

> باز گفتی استاد.وقتی یکی حداقل 18 سال عمرشو میزاره تو دانشگاه تا استاد تمام بشه باید مشکل ژنتیکی داشته باشه که دبیرستان درس بده.
> اسمم نبر اسم میبرم.
> لینک منم درسته سرعت تو خرابه
> عکسم نبود عکس شد.
> http://8pic.ir/images/lpcy5u2b8pmwfboy3si1.jpg


والا استاد ادبياتمون كه استاد دانشگاهه و دو تا دكترا داره و 6 تا زبان رو فوله اومده مدرسه ما درس ميده  :Yahoo (83): 
الان دارم آهنگ ميگوشم
بعدش روش فك ميكنم

----------


## mahmoud.n

خسته نباشی.نمیخواد فک کنی
به اون چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خسته نباشی.نمیخواد فک کنی
> به اون چیزی که میخواستم رسیدم


 :Yahoo (22): گرفتي مارو داداش؟

----------


## helper

همون ریاضی بمون

----------


## mahmoud.n

> گرفتي مارو داداش؟


نه
فقط همین قدر بدون که
دلفین ها هم پرواز میکنن.

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نه
> فقط همین قدر بدون که
> دلفین ها هم پرواز میکنن.


ميشه واضح تر صحبت كني؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------

